# multiple MAC adress



## nORKy (Mar 25, 2012)

HI,

I need different MAC adress on each IP/jail. Is it possible?


Thanks you


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2012)

nORKy said:
			
		

> I need different MAC adress on each IP/jail. Is it possible?


No, it uses the same interface. You can only have one MAC address on each interface.


----------



## nORKy (Mar 26, 2012)

OK. Thanks


----------

